# I'm stuck



## HeadofMeadow (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi Mahobee,

I have the same model observation hive, anytime I use it I find the queen and set up the observation hive for the day and put it back. Yes, it is a pain in the arse. You could try a "temp queen" for a few days to keep the remaining frames in a place to prevent cells from being formed. 

I am not aware of any observation hive that can be left outside for too long but there are some very nice three and five frame observation hives out there that let you see all the frames as opposed to the mann lake one which requires the queen to be in the top frame on the otherside of the small queen excluder. 

Depending on schedule and where you are going I am over the border and have several queen right nucs I could throw in a hive for a day if you needed them in my neck of the woods.


----------



## mahobee (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the offer! I'm going to have to make a nuc for this primo queen I have. I like overwintering some nucs anyway!


----------

